# 200 pound Yellowfin Venice



## Apalachnorth (Mar 2, 2010)

Left the dock last Friday morning with Venice boat Captain Hunter Cabellero/ Paradise Outfitters.I hooked up and landed the first Tuna at 10:30 a.m., she broke 150 pounds, a 50 pounder came next and then we doubled up on a 160 pound tuna and the fish that broke 200 pounds. Captain Hunter and first mate Woody Wood were spot on throughout the day, Especially when we were doubled up on 360 pounds of Tuna!:letsdrink. I can't say enough about the teamwork between Hunter and Woody:clap. We were suppose to fly back to Atlanta the next day, but ended up renting a truck and hauling our bounty back! The big Tuna are there. Thanks Paradise Outfitters....


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

sicklefins fo sho!!!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats those are some great fish..I'm green I tell ya :bowdown


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! congratulations and welcome aboard...

talked to woody via facebook last weekend and he sent me some pics...


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Jealous.....:hoppingmad


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

hell of a first post. congrats and welcome aboard. Can't wait to see whats next.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!! 

Great pics, there! I heard from Woody over the weekend, and he said y'all had had a good trip - those pictures certainly prove it!! Looks like y'all had a great time! We have a houseboat down there, but just haven't been able to make the time to get down there - looks like we need to go soon!!!

Congrats again on some great fish!!


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a bad ass trip! Whatever happened to that guy Woody or Blue Hoo? He was on here all the time and I haven't seen anything in a while.

Very nice Tuna, congrats!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

he be off the forum...but maybe he be back someday...

a few more pics he sent me...


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Not to jump the Thread , but Dang that kid Hunter can fish !!!!!!!!!



check out this 122# wahoo he took recently found on rodnreel ...............Good Lord !


----------



## Forrest (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish they had been there two weeks ago, we had noting but blackfin and amberjack. But Billy Wells was a great captian.


----------



## Apalachnorth (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks for the kudos on a kickin Tuna trip to Venice! We are planning a trip back in April and hopefully I will have some photos to share.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

> *Ultralite (3/2/2010)*he be off the forum...but maybe he be back someday...
> 
> a few more pics he sent me...


I liked Woody's posts hope he be back someday. gave me some good tips

Hunter down in Venice knows how to bring em up. We drug the boat down there last year and he gave us some good info, the cat was super cool. heck of a catch guys.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THATS DANG AWESOME!!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

That was a different Hunter that caught the 122lb wahoo. It was caught off of St. Augustine http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/northeast-fishing-reports/rebeccan-ann-12175lbs-wahoo. That being said, I definitely agree that Hunter and Woody can put you on some fish.I fished with them back in Nov and we came back with 5 yellowfin from 100 - 150lbs and a nice wahoo.


----------

